# Any guitar players?



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Too funny.  Ha, yeah played in bands in my misspent youth.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 18, 2019)

lolol. That was great.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 18, 2019)

Good one


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

I spent 23 years playing Fenders.  Not from Cars or Trucks.  And I can't think of a deadlier up close weapon than a Fender Precision.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I spent 23 years playing Fenders.  Not from Cars or Trucks.  And I can't think of a deadlier up close weapon than a Fender Precision.



...or the shorter scale Fender Jazz bass for really close up. Then bury them in an Ampeg SVT cabinet. Plenty of room in there.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 18, 2019)

A Norlin era Gibson Les Paul  with the three ply maple (set) neck & the pancake body, that weighs in @ about 11 to 12 pounds would make an excellent instrument for blunt force injuries & death upon just about any victim.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> A Norlin era Gibson Les Paul  with the three ply maple (set) neck & the pancake body, that weighs in @ about 11 to 12 pounds would make an excellent instrument for blunt force injuries & death upon just about any victim.



Man Killed With Electric Guitar: Austin Police Charge Peter Andrew Levay With Murder | HuffPost

Pastor Killed, Beaten With Electric Guitar

Police: Iowa man killed mother with Les Paul guitar


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 18, 2019)

JGalt said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > A Norlin era Gibson Les Paul  with the three ply maple (set) neck & the pancake body, that weighs in @ about 11 to 12 pounds would make an excellent instrument for blunt force injuries & death upon just about any victim.
> ...




It is also possible to set-up an old tube amp to electrocute someone when they pickup a guitar attached to the amp via cable. All you would need to do is convince the victim to pickup the guitar. It happened to me twice over a period of many years but it was accidental in both incidents. Also, there was not enuff amperage to kill me in either occasion. But it is possible to tweak things to achieve such a dastardly outcome. Jus' sayin' ............


----------



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



I've been zapped so many times from a guitar amp and PA microphone being out of phase, I can't remember. As long as your feet aren't wet and you're not standing on concrete, you're ok.

The *real* voltage plus an appreciable amount of current is in the 500 VDC plus or minus B+ voltage supply in the rectifier circuit of an amp with 4 6L6 tubes. That shit can knock you on your ass if it gets a good hold on you while you're doing a repair job.

Or even worse, the horizontal output transistor on one of those old CGA or EGA monitors from the 1980's. Get ahold of that, and you'll turn Amish and give up electricity for good.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 18, 2019)

JGalt said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



when I was a teenager in welding school learning TIG aka heliarc something went wrong with the set-up when I was using it.
As soon as I struck an arc I was traveling about 15 feet backwards & thrown directly  into a cinder block wall inside our welding  lab.
Everyone told me I was lucky to be alive; no shit? I felt like someone had beaten me for the next few days. It was quite brutal.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 18, 2019)

JGalt said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



That's why you tap the mic with your fingers before you put your mouth near it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I spent 23 years playing Fenders.  Not from Cars or Trucks.  And I can't think of a deadlier up close weapon than a Fender Precision.
> ...



On and off (mostly on) I wore that Precision strapped to my neck.  It's like having an entire lumber yard hanging from your neck.  But the best sounding lumber yard ever devised by man.  If you need one sustained note for the entire set, you could pluck it, order a drink, sit down and only have to get up to end that note.  Break out the bengay.  Never weighed the thing.  But the Jazz was a faster instrument by far.  Just didn't have the sustain.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



In Europe, we used to have to ground everything to each other or you could weld with the static.  I've seen chunks of meat burn off from that hot current.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



In Europe,  I learned the hard way not to have your hand on your axe and hold the other person guitar.  The floor comes up fast.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2019)

Not an axe?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Not an axe?



Do you mean I have to explain that term to you?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I bought a brand new Gibson Les Paul recording bass in '74, before I got out of the Army. Most unwieldy guitar ever made, unless you count those round-back Ovation acoustic guitars that slide off your knee when you're sitting. Bought that, a fender Jazz bass, and a crappy Acoustic solid state amp. Glad I didn't keep the bass, it would only be worth about $2 grand today, which isn't all that much appreciation.

Some of the Fender Stratocasters I had back in the 70's would probably be worth more. Nothing beats a real Strat played at an appreciable volume through  a 100 Watt Fender Twin Reverb with 2-12" speakers, or an old Marshall JCM800 with double-stacked cabinets.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 18, 2019)

I bought all of these in the mid to late 70's, and only still have the Rick.

Fender Strat x 2
Fender Telecaster
Rickenbacker 4001 stereo bass (dayglo blue)
Gibson Thunderbird bass - was like holding a dead body while playing bass
Fender Precision bass


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Not an axe?
> ...


No.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I played the Precision out of a Fender Bassman 135 6 tube and a JBL Caberet 15 cabinet.  I was part of a warmup band for the "ReEntry of Johnny Rodrigez" tour so Fender sold me the Precision and the Head for dirt bottom.  Otherwise I couldn't afford them.  Now, I don't know the real power output of the 135 but it wasn't 135 watts.  I played bass in a 1 acre club.  We tried to feed my bass through the mains but the bass was bottoming out the 15s in the mains.  I ended up playing just through the Fender/JBL combo. I spend the first set standing in front of it.  But my ears were well above it.  But the back of my legs went to sleep from the punishment.  I ended up going off to the side for the rest of the evening and never made that mistake again.  You can still find a couple or three Cabarets out there for less than a grand.  But if you do find a Bassman 6 tube 135 get ready to shell out over 3500 bucks for it in any condition.  

And I agree with you on the Fender Twin Reverb 4 tube.  At one time, I owned one of those as well.  I played a Tele through it.  There still isn't anything with the versatility nor the warmth of that amp. Oh, and I am still a strat fan especially when you throw the back pickup out of phase.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> I bought all of these in the mid to late 70's, and only still have the Rick.
> 
> Fender Strat x 2
> Fender Telecaster
> ...



For one Gig, I owned a T-bird bass.  Couldn't get rid of it quick enough.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

I also owned a Beetle Bass.  Looked neater than hell.  Didn't sound too bad but it had one flaw.  Pick it too hard and the strings would jump the rear nut.  The P-Bass replaced it.  I was known as Hammer Hands of the local #45.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 20, 2019)

JGalt said:


>


I look around me and see an awful lot of weapons. I like to keep a variety of guitars at home. Usually a Les Paul, a Telecaster and a Stratocaster. And I also play bass and sometimes I prefer a 5 string bass, other times a 4 string bass. So I gotta have both of those. And acoustic guitars too. I need a 6 string and a 12 string acoustic. And a classical guitar too. That's 8, minimum.

And my wife plays too. So she's always got 4 or 5 of her guitars here too.

At any given time there's at least a dozen guitars she could attack me with.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

This ESP would make a good one.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2019)

When I was at my first normal duty station, we all sat down and the only instrument available was the Tamborine.  The Guitarist told me that I should never try music because I had no talent.  I couldn't play a friggin tamborine.  To this day, I still can't play a friggin tamborine or any other percussion instrument either.  But I grew up doing Concert Music on Reeds from age 6.  And changed to strings and made a whole lot of money playing Bass and Guitar as a Single, Duo and all the way up to a big stage production band.  I hadn't made the change to strings at that time and did feel intimidated.  But that episode made me make the change.  He pissed me off.  

To be totally honest, if I had it all to do over again and I knew what I know now, I would have started out on the Piano which is the most versatile instrument of them all.  And most of the 4 and 5 piece bands I was in didn't have keyboards.  But when you reached a 6 piece, the Keyboard as almost always the 6th piece and the sound just blossomed.  But you had to pay for 6 pieces.  But as a two piece, the keyboard was always the second piece along with the git fiddle.  

2 piece       Guitar and Keyboard
3 piece       Guitar, bass and drums
4 piece       2 Guitars a bass and drums
5 piece       2 guitars a bass drums and maybe keyboard or another guitar or banjo
6 piece       at least 2 guitars (never more than 3) Bass, Keyboard, Drums and a supporting instrument(s)
Larger than that and Horns and strings get added.

Singers have to beware.  No matter how hot they think they are, there is always at least one Musician that sounds as good as the best Vocalist but would rather just play the music.  More than one Egotist has been replaced by making a Musician step forward into the spotlight.  I got moved from the Pit to the Stage on a number.  For the first time in my life, I didn't have my instrument to hide behind.  I felt naked.  The background singers worked with me and taught me about drinking a glass of wine before performing.  Before the first performance, each group taught me that lesson and gave me a tall glass of wine.  To say the least, I was lit for the performance.  The Director said I was smmmoooootttthhhh and it was the best performance from me she had ever seen.  I didn't walk onto the stage, I glided.  I was so glad when they got a replacement signer and I could go back into the Pit.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 20, 2019)

I took 2 lessons on the base, and then I got a gig.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I took 2 lessons on the base, and then I got a gig.



I didn't have any lessons on the bass when I started as a bass player.  But I was a guitar finger stylist and played the bass lines with my thumb.  I still do.  Deaden the E and the A string and play them harder than the other string and get the bass line going along with the index or one two other fingers doing the melody or rythem.  It's called Chicken Picking by some.  My Hero has always been Chet Atkins who was the absolute best at it.  And no, I never was that good.  But who else is?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 20, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I took 2 lessons on the base, and then I got a gig.
> ...



I had no idea what I was supposed to do with it, but I had a bass, and that was enough. None of the other kids in my little town had one, so the other guys were willing to tell me where to put my fingers.  We played fast and loud, but not very good. Going back to the drums was  my only logical choice, but even the small amount I learned before changing back helped me understand how to more smoothly blend with a bass line.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Most people think that people dance to the Drums. In reality, they dance to the Bass.  The drums sets the rhytm but the bass sets the pace.  The Bass is tied directly with the bass drum.  And the Bass is a fraction of a second ahead of all the rest of the music.  Low notes take longer to reach a distance so it has to start first.  Otherwise, it drags.  What you learned was that the Drums and the Bass are actually one instrument played by two different people in cooperation.  No matter what the rest of the band does, if those two are in sync the music will be good.  If they aren't it's going to suck.  I have had a fill in drummer that I have sat on for 4 long hours forcing him to play a certain way.  It's a long friggin night for both of us.  We might be playing Country but he tries to play Punk Rock.  But a good, veteran bass player can force him to play country.  Trust me, they won't be taking long walks in the park and taking hot showers together in the future.

But I have known only two drummers that I have been completely comfortable with.  It just clicked.  I had a drummer work with me at an early time and he made me better.  The other was at an open jam.  He wasn't in music but he and I just clicked and easily made music.  And you could tell it in the crowd.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 21, 2019)

For me, the best.

I think he played a Gibson.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


> For me, the best.
> 
> I think he played a Gibson.



I always thought the Strat was the most versatile while the Tele was the best lead but the Gibsons were the best R&B guitars.


----------



## sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




I've been a bassist for decades, couldn't have said it better!

~S~


----------



## Mindful (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

My friend Cesar and the band in Mexico.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

Doesn't speak a lot of English, but 
never really needs to.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 26, 2019)

i'm vocalist for the band Hookers & Blow!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> i'm vocalist for the band Hookers & Blow!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snouter (Sep 26, 2019)

Used to play Floyd's Breathe at gigs!  I was the only one in CT who knows how to play the turnaround correctly.  It is D7#9 to D7b9 at the 5th position!

Guitar, bass, some keys, some drums, etc., and generally vocals in the Neil Young D4 range, meaning if the melody is basically D4 (LOL) I can kind of do it.  Folks, what is up with the lack of local live acts?  Very sad night life, and very sad young, brainwashed liberals relate to hilarious shitty disco, hip hop or whatever the call it nowadays.

Here is an awesome live performance from the a great drummer, one of the best guitarists in history, and a brilliant bassist.  Live music should be like this, like John Coltrane and Bill Evans were directing.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 26, 2019)

Snouter said:


> Used to play Floyd's Breathe at gigs!  I was the only one in CT who knows how to play the turnaround correctly.  It is D7#9 to D7b9 at the 5th position!
> 
> Guitar, bass, some keys, some drums, etc., and generally vocals in the Neil Young D4 range, meaning if the melody is basically D4 (LOL) I can kind of do it.  Folks, what is up with the lack of local live acts?  Very sad night life, and very sad young, brainwashed liberals relate to hilarious shitty disco, hip hop or whatever the call it nowadays.
> 
> Here is an awesome live performance from the a great drummer, one of the best guitarists in history, and a brilliant bassist.  Live music should be like this, like John Coltrane and Bill Evans were directing.



So now you think musical taste is related to political beliefs, and claim a liberal can only like disco or hip hop. Your brain really is fried, isn't it?


----------



## Snouter (Sep 26, 2019)

BULLDOG, I am indicating musical taste, like anything can be controlled.  Liberal qu33rs, control the school systems and the MSM and apparently like shittty music since it can control teenagers by only presenting shit as being good.  That is the fact jack!


----------



## sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Snout, realize drink prices have _quadrupled_ , while _band $$_ has stayed the same in the last 3 decades....~S~


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 26, 2019)

Snouter said:


> BULLDOG, I am indicating musical taste, like anything can be controlled.  Liberal qu33rs, control the school systems and the MSM and apparently like shittty music since it can control teenagers by only presenting shit as being good.  That is the fact jack!



Like I said, your brain is fried.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)

One thing about the Internet age, anything you want to know is out there for free, but
you can't get around doing the work. I've learned a lot from guys like this online ...thanks Youtube !


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 26, 2019)

When Guitar Mag first came out with the Guitar Player of the Year, they polled al genres of music.  They were heavily into Rock Musicians.  What they didn't foresee is that Chet Atkins would win, him being associated with Country.  Atkins did a special where he played all genres of music with different bands on PBS from Classical with the worlds best to Hard Rock.  After 4 more years of him winning the Best Guitarist, they ended up saying that once you won, you could not win again.  This opened up the competition for all the others.  

Atkins produced many different styles of music and brought us the Nashville Sound.  If he liked you you were a star.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)

This guy from Brazil is cool.
Amazing tapping skills - makes EVH look slow.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)

For aspiring guitarists, this is one of those guys you see and 
you just go ..."Fuck." Realizing you'll never be that good.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 2, 2019)

She's good. With my help she could be the best.
(Ace Ventura joke)
Yes that's Nathan East on bass.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2019)

Andy Timmons reveals that one of the secrets of his unique tone is that his signature Ibanez basically has a Strat neck.


----------



## james bond (Oct 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Most people think that people dance to the Drums. In reality, they dance to the Bass. The drums sets the rhytm but the bass sets the pace. The Bass is tied directly with the bass drum. And the Bass is a fraction of a second ahead of all the rest of the music. Low notes take longer to reach a distance so it has to start first. Otherwise, it drags. What you learned was that the Drums and the Bass are actually one instrument played by two different people in cooperation. No matter what the rest of the band does, if those two are in sync the music will be good. If they aren't it's going to suck. I have had a fill in drummer that I have sat on for 4 long hours forcing him to play a certain way. It's a long friggin night for both of us. We might be playing Country but he tries to play Punk Rock. But a good, veteran bass player can force him to play country. Trust me, they won't be taking long walks in the park and taking hot showers together in the future.
> 
> But I have known only two drummers that I have been completely comfortable with. It just clicked. I had a drummer work with me at an early time and he made me better. The other was at an open jam. He wasn't in music but he and I just clicked and easily made music. And you could tell it in the crowd.



Love bass intros.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 17, 2019)

JGalt said:


>



I use too but I was never very good. Bass and rhythm mostly. I got into jazz and found out how much I sucked so gave it up. Tried it again several years later when a friend gifted me a guitar and I still sucked so I gave it up again. The guitar and amp from the last attempt are still setup down in the man cave.
I found the advances in sound and digital processing between the periods of activity pretty amazing.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 17, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In 1973, I had my left hand smashed.  I lost the use of two of my fingers for the next year.  I gave up playing serious.  My Doctor called me a damned fool for giving up.  He said play and I might get the use back.  I couldn't bend my index finger at all.  So I learned the proper way to use bar cords and started using all the rest of the fingers.  I played an old Hofner 12 string with 6 strings on it.  I would loosen the strings up after playing and wipe the blood off the neck before I hung it up on the wall each day.  I took work as a sound man.  I resurfaced 4 years later as a bass player.  I could no longer play the gitfiddle like I could as I never did get all the use back to my index finger. 

I don't know when it happened.  But I took time off in the 90s.  But I lost it.  My hearing went.  My hands jammed up.  My voice went.  By the late 2000s, I learned this when I tried to reenter.  There comes a time that we all have to admit we can no longer do it.  But our hearts are still in it even when the body can no longer do it.  I still plink around once in awhile but get angry at myself and just put the guitar away after about an hour of playing. 

Enjoy it while you have it.  It won't last forever.  Make the most of it.  It's damned hard work working 8 to 12 hours a day at your trade to stay where you need to be.  But it's worth it.

This is from one that has worked Professionally and does not apply to others.  If you don't play Professionally and don't spend the time honing your trade then please play just for the joy of playing.  I know that even with all that hard work, I still played for the pure joy of playing but I expected a lot.  And as long as I could physically do it, I got it by working my ass off.  Now that it's gone, I damn sure do miss it.  Forget drugs, Music is the real Drug to many of us.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2019)

lots of really good instructional videos out there


----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2019)

The physics of alternate hybrid picking explained.
This is really cool.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 30, 2019)

Great improvising;


----------



## the other mike (Nov 1, 2019)

Don't let the 'landscaper' look fool you.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 29, 2019)

2 of my favorite online teachers....


----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2020)

*Stratriani.*=
Playing Joe Satriani on a Strat.
Clean

with effects but still good


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Found another killer backing track- only backing vocals and has the sax solo.
You can play the vocal parts or sing and do the normal guitar rhythm and solos.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)

Just uploaded today...


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 3, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I also owned a Beetle Bass.  Looked neater than hell.  Didn't sound too bad but it had one flaw.  Pick it too hard and the strings would jump the rear nut.  The P-Bass replaced it.  I was known as Hammer Hands of the local #45.


I think you're talking about a Hoffner bass that McCartney played.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)

Jennifer Young on bass ...
I like how Travis uses his pedal board to play his own rhythm on some parts.


----------



## Hardcandy (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


>


Hi again JonBoy; member me? I hope your _bunk break_ was everything you imagined it to be.
And I swear I'm not stalking you.....although I did hafta fight off the urge.
 
Would you know anything about a *Odessa acoustic guitar, model 23, made in Korea?*
I picked it up at Goodwill for $15 but I haven't been able to find very much information on it_.

No I don't play;_ but I do know it's in great shape and, IMO, sounds as good as the major brand guitars the serious pickers all pay big bucks for. In fact, _it sounds amazing!
_
Any info will certainly be appreciated; see ya round!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardcandy (Jan 3, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Damn; he's goood! I would love to hear him play my guitar.

Any info on my Odessa? It would sound just as good In his hands.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)

Hardcandy said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I knew he was good from Night Ranger and Whitesnake, but never heard his acoustic finger-picking until recently....he's extremely good.

Never heard of Odessa but found this for you;

*Dixon Odessa acoustic  guitar  (Guitarsite)*
*Odessa acoustic guitar.*
Posted by Phillip on Fri, 05/23/2014 - 19:57.
*"I have an Odessa D27 that my ex-wife bought me over 25 years ago for 50 dollars and I wouldn't take 500 for it! I love it!"*


----------



## Hardcandy (Jan 3, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Oh thank you so much Angelo. There's some really good stuff here.

Thanx again! See ya... 

And if anybody else finds something; let me know please.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 4, 2020)

I love his clean tone with just the right, reverb, gain, delay
through his custom ( signature) Ibanez. ( it basically has a Fender Strat neck and I forget what else)...and the 3(?) amps.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 4, 2020)

JGalt said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > A Norlin era Gibson Les Paul  with the three ply maple (set) neck & the pancake body, that weighs in @ about 11 to 12 pounds would make an excellent instrument for blunt force injuries & death upon just about any victim.
> ...


This brings to mind the Frank Zappa song, "My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Momma".  And no, I DON'T play guitar but I DO appreciate guitarists that play well.  My Top 5 all-time - 1) Hendrix 2) Joe Satriani 3) Eric Clapton 4) Steve Vai 5) Jeff Beck,  just missing my Top 5 - Eric Johnson and Sonny Landreth (The best slide guitarist I've ever heard.)


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2020)

A good Jeff Beck tribute at the beginning.
Led Boots at 6:50


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)

Good tips on the major scale
for beginner to advanced.

Uncle Ben's first video of 2020.
He makes it look easy.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2020)

One of my role models in life, not that I'm a huge Metallica fan like 30 years ago, but more for his integrity and attitude.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2020)

Incredible tapping and alternate-picking skills.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm an_ 'ear player'_ Ange , always have been  ~S~


----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2020)

sparky said:


> I'm an_ 'ear player'_ Ange , always have been  ~S~


Have you been playing long ?
I guess I mean are you a serious musician, in a band, or been in bands in the past,
or is it more of a hobby for you ? Or all of the above ?


----------



## sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Have you been playing long ?


well i got my first axe when LBJ was in office


Angelo said:


> I guess I mean are you a serious musician


i take learning my parts seriously , built a few sound studios ,love to play, know a lot of local players....


Angelo said:


> in a band, or been in bands in the past


many, some more serious than others...


Angelo said:


> or is it more of a hobby for you ?


Where i am locals bands might divide up $400 a gig , which is chump change compared to $1000 or more for the same quality stuff in more populated area's 

Juxtapose that to the fact that i've blown more on equipment than a new car, and it's not so much a lucrative biz venture, as it is productive hobby




I just like to play out, like to make folks dance ,  they feel good, and all the world's troubles take a back seat to those nights when we can keep them up

and i can still play 3 sets.....w/ two naps  (my back was killin' me)>>>>





~S~


----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2020)

I started working on this the other day and got 
sidetracked, but just put new strings and back at it.
 .... I've always loved the old Journey and Santana with Greg Rolle - great voice that dude.
Neal Schon's tone seems harder to get without a Les Paul.


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2020)

It's sort of cheating getting free lessons on YouTube though.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Angelo said:


> It's sort of cheating getting free lessons on YouTube though.




everyone does it

the thing is UTube is always like a 1/4 step off

some sort of copywrite thing?

~S~


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2020)

sparky said:


> I'm an_ 'ear player'_ Ange , always have been  ~S~


You're in good company.


----------



## sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Good axe man Ange

and it's maybe a '_3 chords charlie'_, but it's all about the rhythm section's timing and punches 

a similar one from my wayback machine, backing them>>>


~S~


----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 10, 2020)

Kiko and Andy jamming (starts @ 9:15) backstage in Budapest.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2020)

Angelo said:


> It's sort of cheating getting free lessons on YouTube though.


Most progress is achieved via cheating. Especially in the musical performance arts.


----------



## sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Angelo said:


>





~S~


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2020)

big leg woman freddie king - YouTyyyy



You know you have mastered the instrument when you can do a badass one note guitar solo.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey my fellow USMB guitarists,  what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?

Note for note, the first song I learned on the guitar was Crazy Train.  A very difficult piece for a 15 year old beginner featuring Randy Rhodes. At the time I didn't know it was difficult.I just thought playing the guitar was very difficult.

The second was Cat Scratch Fever by Ted Nugent


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 18, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Hey my fellow USMB guitarists, what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?



Satisfaction


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Hey my fellow USMB guitarists, what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?
> ...


Keith Richards is one of my favorite guitar players of all time.I love the Stones. They just keep on rolling....


----------



## the other mike (Mar 18, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Hey my fellow USMB guitarists,  what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?
> 
> Note for note, the first song I learned on the guitar was Crazy Train.  A very difficult piece for a 15 year old beginner featuring Randy Rhodes. At the time I didn't know it was difficult.I just thought playing the guitar was very difficult.
> 
> The second was Cat Scratch Fever by Ted Nugent


CSNY -  Wooden Ships


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Hey my fellow USMB guitarists,  what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?
> 
> Note for note, the first song I learned on the guitar was Crazy Train.  A very difficult piece for a 15 year old beginner featuring Randy Rhodes. At the time I didn't know it was difficult.I just thought playing the guitar was very difficult.
> 
> The second was Cat Scratch Fever by Ted Nugent


FY_I

As usual, Nugent blabbers on for a minute to psych up the audience and band before the song. Forward to around 1:30 in the video the vid to hear Cat Scratch Feverx                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      


Muhammed said:



			Hey my fellow USMB guitarists,  what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?

Note for note, the first song I learned on the guitar was Crazy Train.  A very difficult piece for a 15 year old beginner featuring Randy Rhodes. At the time I didn't know it was difficult.I just thought playing the guitar was very difficult.

The second was Cat Scratch Fever by Ted Nugent



Click to expand...

^^^

FYI

Ted Nugent blabbers an Intro to psych up the audience and the rest of the band until about 1:30 in the video, so you can FF to 1:30 if you want to skip the BS

And a warning to the wise, never take a girl to a Ted Nugent concert. The band \will seduce and fuck her. You will then get VD from her._


----------



## sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Hey my fellow USMB guitarists, what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? *Can you remember*?



~S~


----------



## the other mike (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)

What the hell happened to George Lynch and Jake E Lee ?
They were two of the baddest shredders of the 80's early 90's and 
they both kinda suck now . I hate to say that but it is what it is ...use it or lose it I guess.
7:15 

This is not the same guitar player who
did Bark at the Moon with Ozzy....it's kind of disturbing
actually.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)

Some amazing alternate picking skills.
Makes it look easy like Yngwie.

I love the little look at 43 seconds.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 10, 2020)

One of the shred masters still at it;


----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2020)

My favorite online teacher, Uncle Ben Eller.
I love how he slows things down to 'stepdad speed' for me.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2020)

Paul Gilbert on hearing Yngwie Malmsteen for the first time.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 17, 2020)

Ibanez makes a 9 string ?








						Ibanez Iron Label RGIR9FME - Faded Denim Burst Flat
					

9-string Solidbody Electric Guitar with 28" Scale Length, Nyatoh Body, Flame Maple Top, Maple/Walnut Neck, Jatoba Fingerboard, and 2 Active Humbucking Pickups - Faded Denim Burst Flat




					www.sweetwater.com


----------



## the other mike (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

I used to play my '62 Fender Strat through either a 1965 Fender Showman (with a single 15" JBL D130) or a 1963 Fender Vibroverb. On occasion I'd also use either a 60's Vox AC-30 or a reissue Marshall Bluesbreaker, but it's tough to beat that Fender clean tone...


----------



## the other mike (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I used to play my '62 Fender Strat through either a 1965 Fender Showman (with a single 15" JBL D130) or a 1963 Fender Vibroverb. On occasion I'd also use either a 60's Vox AC-30 or a reissue Marshall Bluesbreaker, but it's tough to beat that Fender clean tone...


I believe that's one of the ingredients of Joe Bonamassa's tone, the Fender amps. Of course he favors playing the Les Paul for whatever reason usually,. Everyone has their own comfort zone.


----------



## the other mike (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (May 13, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Hey my fellow USMB guitarists,  what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?
> 
> Note for note, the first song I learned on the guitar was Crazy Train.  A very difficult piece for a 15 year old beginner featuring Randy Rhodes. At the time I didn't know it was difficult.I just thought playing the guitar was very difficult.
> 
> The second was Cat Scratch Fever by Ted Nugent



Flight of the Bumblebee. Kidding, think Rising Sun and Bows and Flows of angel hair.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


>


Now that's a player!
Playing is not beating on a guitar nor is it screwing around with all sorts of altered tunings because you lack the necessary skill to play chords and are too damn lazy to learn. 
BTW to be a chord it has to have at least three notes not some bullshit two note crap you call a power cord because you're a hack and can't play fer shit. And pissin away a lot of money on gear doesn't make you a player either.
All that said, I play like shit but at least I know it and am trying to learn to really play.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I used to play my '62 Fender Strat through either a 1965 Fender Showman (with a single 15" JBL D130) or a 1963 Fender Vibroverb. On occasion I'd also use either a 60's Vox AC-30 or a reissue Marshall Bluesbreaker, but it's tough to beat that Fender clean tone...


Ah another old fart. LOL


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Hey my fellow USMB guitarists,  what was the first song that you learned how to play on the guitar? Can you remember?
> ...


LOL House of the Rising Sun for me too. If it wasn't first it was second or third. Stand by Me was in there early on too.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 10, 2020)

Gary and Alan had a way of making every song sound
completely different.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 10, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> LOL House of the Rising Sun for me too. If it wasn't first it was second or third. Stand by Me was in there early on too.



Interesting factoid:

The chords to House of the Rising Sun are the same as those for the intro to 25 or 6 to 4.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 10, 2020)

Epic coffee break


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 11, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Mine was "Helpless" by Neil Young. D, A, G for three and a half minutes...


----------



## the other mike (Jun 12, 2020)

Sometimes the simplest tunes are
not so easy to figure out by ear.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 13, 2020)

New Satch


----------



## the other mike (Jun 20, 2020)

This dude has some pretty original licks....think Larry Carlton
on coke.

At 2:25 to 2:50 you're like holy fuck ! Way over my head.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 20, 2020)

Pilot1 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...




     Have you seen Echo in the Canyon? If not stop and watch it now.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 20, 2020)

Check out this kid....from about 2:00 to 4:30 is awesome for any age.
about 14 or 15 here....

here at 13


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 20, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



No, I have not.  I will look it up.  Thanks.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 20, 2020)

Pilot1 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



Just released on Netflix.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 21, 2020)

My favorite online teacher...


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)

Helpful picking exercises


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)

_Killer_ U2 tribute.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 4, 2020)

JGalt said:


>


The image isn't there anymore. Yeah I piddle around on and off, mostly off. I played in a garage band way back when. My trouble is I have the desire but have no talent. My strengths lie in other areas.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> The image isn't there anymore. Yeah I piddle around
> nn and off, mostly off. I played in a garage band way back when. My trouble is I have the desire but have no talent. My strengths lie in other areas.



It's ok.
Can I have your guitars since you don't need them ?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)

Rik Emmett
3 or 4 years ago.....


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 4, 2020)

I have dozens of guitars and play every day.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 4, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Big deal. Lots of us have no talent, and know we will never be rich and famous from our musical ability. That's not why we play music anyway. We do it because it is fun and a way to express emotions that we didn't even know we had. There are lots of understandable reasons why you might let your enjoyment of making music drift to the background. Your obligations don't allow you the time you once had, Other, more important  concerns just take priority.  Not being as good as you might want to be should never be one of those reasons.


----------



## BothWings (Nov 4, 2020)

Keyboardist! Sorry.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 4, 2020)

Angelo said:


> My favorite online teacher...


That was cool and easy.  I picked it up and had it up to speed in about 10 minutes.

Great teacher.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 4, 2020)

I have a Warwick bass, a Fender acoustic, and a Fender/Squire electric.

I used to jam with a bunch of people up until a few months ago. Now I just piddle with them every now and then.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 4, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> I have dozens of guitars and play every day.


I have a whole room dedicated to my guitars.
 

I am glad I am not the only obsessed jukebox hero wannabe.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 4, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I spent 23 years playing Fenders.  Not from Cars or Trucks.  And I can't think of a deadlier up close weapon than a Fender Precision.



Classical and Acoustic steel string, here. I just started practicing last year. But I love it. 

I've never played an electric though. What are some of the advantages.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Big deal. Lots of us have no talent, and know we will never be rich and famous from our musical ability. That's not why we play music anyway. We do it because it is fun and a way to express emotions that we didn't even know we had. There are lots of understandable reasons why you might let your enjoyment of making music drift to the background. Your obligations don't allow you the time you once had, Other, more important  concerns just take priority.  Not being as good as you might want to be should never be one of those reasons.


"argue for you limitations and they're yours...."
Richard Bach from 'Illusions'.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 4, 2020)

Angelo said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Big deal. Lots of us have no talent, and know we will never be rich and famous from our musical ability. That's not why we play music anyway. We do it because it is fun and a way to express emotions that we didn't even know we had. There are lots of understandable reasons why you might let your enjoyment of making music drift to the background. Your obligations don't allow you the time you once had, Other, more important  concerns just take priority.  Not being as good as you might want to be should never be one of those reasons.
> ...



You got me. Here I am years after retirement, and I sadly acknowledge that I will never be another Ginger Baker or Keiko Abe. I guess I should just quit.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 4, 2020)

Me, circa 2003, Qualcomm Stadium, San Diego, CA. We entertained about 15,000 before the start of a San Diego State University football game:


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 4, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > I have dozens of guitars and play every day.
> ...


Amps, too? What are your favorites?


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 4, 2020)

I have a Ibanez 6 string guitar and i mostly learned to play from tabs and a instructional dvds from guitar world and a thing called rocksmith.


Really hard song on it,even i have trouble performing it.


I wonder if anyone noticed this, like if you play any metal song like this,  some people in real life are like "is this even music or that is just noise"?


But if you play something like Taylor Swift, all of a sudden you are playing a person's favorite song.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)

I could keep up with these guys playing rhythm, but I'm more
average on lead - still learning 'easy' songs like Just Got Paid....I'm getting a lot better at blues/jazz improvising - mostly with backing tracks. I can jump into just about anything and play by ear....I can write basic notation but not read and play sheet music.

These guys are off the hook amazing...


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)

I recently started making my own picks out of prescription lids. They make perfect medium 'jazz' picks, and the CAUTION letters are raised which gives you a better grip. I never even buy picks anymore. ( as long as my 95 year old father in law keeps taking shit for whatever ) I don't do pills unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 4, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I recently started making my own picks out of prescription lids. They make perfect medium 'jazz' picks, and the CAUTION letters are raised which gives you a better grip. I never even buy picks anymore. ( as long as my 95 year old father in law keeps taking shit for whatever ) I don't do pills unless absolutely necessary.
> View attachment 411282
> View attachment 411283




I use dunlop max grip picks.

I wonder though how long should one use guitar picks before they discard them


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> I use dunlop max grip picks.
> 
> I wonder though how long should one use guitar picks before they discard them


I sharpen them on carpet and with sandpaper or nail files.

Used to buy these all the time---that hole makes a perfect grip and 
kinda make it easier to shift to pinch harmonics or pick tapping and stuff like that.


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 5, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...




I once had a Line 6 spider valve, don't laugh. Everyone has to start somewhere.

I sold the Line 6 and currently have a Peavey blazer 158.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2020)

So this is where ZZ top got that La Grange riff from....
@2:00


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 5, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> I once had a Line 6 spider valve, don't laugh. Everyone has to start somewhere.
> I sold the Line 6 and currently have a Peavey blazer 158.


I have a Matchless modified by Dumble.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2020)

My friend Jack Thammarat in Thailand......

original;


Vinnie Moore style _wmggw_
uploaded today


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 6, 2020)

Angelo said:


> _Killer_ U2 tribute.



Jesus, that drummer was on-point...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 6, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> metalwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I once had a Line 6 spider valve, don't laugh. Everyone has to start somewhere.
> ...



I'd need to see a picture of that...


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 6, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Don't you think though that playing fast has some talent?

It actually takes talent to play fast.

Like i seem to have trouble when playing metal songs and it gets to the really fast part of a song and i have trouble pulling off the guitar solo correctly.

You have to build up speed.

And seriously, who knows if you won't be in a guitar duel like with the karate kid and Steve Vai.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> It actually takes talent to play fast.


To play fast and accurately, and make music not noise.

Fastest dude I know of is this guy.
Faster than MAB, Petrucci, Gilbert, Yngwie, Satch, Vinnie Moore, MacAlpine, Al D....anyone.


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> metalwolf said:
> 
> 
> > It actually takes talent to play fast.
> ...



Kewl


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 7, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'd need to see a picture of that...


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 411401


I like those, too. Great design.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 411401
> ...


I actually file them down to 'jazz-pick' size
for my alt-picking style and easier pinch harmonics I do a lot.
Better control and less resistance or something. It took awhile to get used to strumming with a smaller pick tho.....like Just got Paid or something where you're mixing it up a lot. I like the mediums - not thin or too thick.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

One of my fav players -

You cannot play with much more feeling than this.

He's like Gary Moore and Steve Morse in one.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

Speaking of Steve Morse;


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 7, 2020)

I wonder if you heard of Luca Turilli, he used to be in a band called rhapsody of fire, but is now in a band called rhapsody of fire. 

It's complicated.

He  knows the scales like aeolian,harmonic minor,phygian,locrian,melodic minor,pentatonic scale and a Japanese scale called the Hirajoshi.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> I wonder if you heard of Luca Turilli, he used to be in a band called rhapsody of fire, but is now in a band called rhapsody of fire.
> 
> It's complicated.
> 
> He  knows the scales like aeolian,harmonic minor,phygian,locrian,melodic minor,pentatonic scale and a Japanese scale called the Hirajoshi.


They remind me of Dragonforce and Hammerfall a little.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

Joe Stump is really fast but after awhile it sounds too repetative ?
I guess that could be said of most guitar players.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

This is sweet..... a shredding version of yyz.....


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 7, 2020)

I play guitar mostly as a hobby,not as a serious thing.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> I play guitar mostly as a hobby,not as a serious thing.


Same here, but I had thought about opening a blues club in the near future, and being owner or part owner, my rule for the bands would be to let me sit in occasionally . Two or three friends have asked me to start a band - one's a keyboard player who was ling down here in Dallas and moved to Colo. Springs. One plays piano, guitar, bass, drums - _anything that makes sounds_ pretty much. When we were kids he was ripping out Billy Powell Skynyrd and ragtime stuff at 12 ( I was more into baseball) and the other one is my friend Kelley from Lawton Okla who lives in Florida now.....plays guitar --his band Krash opened for Pantera in Lawton and Dime let him borrow his amp when his blew out lol. Anyway he runs a lawncare business now so .....Colorado sounds fun, but I like having my own hunting grounds , garden and super -clean water well here.

I think it was this show actually--


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)




----------

